# My Bagged HOK Blue Beetle...



## Offset Detailing (May 7, 2007)

Well it's finally done! First time out at Edition 38 on Sunday and took Best Beetle which I was very pleased with!

I used a combination of Zaino and Meguiars products. The detail from start to finish was done over a period of two weeks in the evenings. I'm still layering up now :thumb:

Hope you like! The colour is House of Kolor's True Blue with Max Meyer laquer over the top.

Daryl.


----------



## woodybeefcake (Oct 12, 2008)

Niiiiice! The colour looks amazing mate!


----------



## Deanoecosse (Mar 15, 2007)

looks like a cracking job. Any pics of the whole car?


----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

stunning colour


----------



## alexf (May 23, 2009)

that is one mean lookin beetle!


----------



## NKS (Feb 22, 2007)

The colour looks awesome, very deep. What is maxpower lacquer though? - Is it a special one they had made up?


----------



## Offset Detailing (May 7, 2007)

Max Meyer laquer, not Max Power laquer lol!

There's full shots at the top of the page!


----------



## NKS (Feb 22, 2007)

darylbenfield said:


> Max Meyer laquer, not Max Power laquer lol!


Ooops :lol:


----------



## Offset Detailing (May 7, 2007)

hahaha


----------



## REFLECTS (Apr 7, 2008)

Thats one mean Beetle

Lovely :thumb:


----------



## jd26 (Mar 10, 2009)

Saw this at ed! looked craaazy wide, - clean as you like bud!


----------



## Benn (Aug 22, 2007)

Thats fantastic.

But what did you use the Max Meyer lacquer over hok's poly stuff?


----------



## Offset Detailing (May 7, 2007)

Because it's better. HOK laquer isn't good at all IMO! With the HOK laquer, after 90 days it sinks and you have to have it machined again.

With the Max Meyer, it looks glossier, more protective and you can start layering up about 2 weeks after it's dried!


----------



## eurodub (Mar 24, 2009)

Stunning....:thumb:


----------



## zzswiss (Jun 7, 2009)

looks good


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

seen that at edition. was talking to the owner at one point. very nice


----------



## Offset Detailing (May 7, 2007)

That would be me mate! What kind of time was that?


----------



## Planet Man (Apr 12, 2008)

As many readers here will know my favourite colour is Met Blue, I have to say that has to be one of the best I have seen:thumb:


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

sunday morning i think. you'd only been there a bit i think. was wiping the boot down.


----------



## Benn (Aug 22, 2007)

darylbenfield said:


> Because it's better. HOK laquer isn't good at all IMO! With the HOK laquer, after 90 days it sinks and you have to have it machined again.
> 
> With the Max Meyer, it looks glossier, more protective and you can start layering up about 2 weeks after it's dried!


Really? I found it fantastic work use (we normal use ppg)
Found the depth and shine is gave was much nicer..

Didnt find is sank much.. But this was on a kandy red tt.


----------



## paddy328 (Mar 4, 2007)

love that colour and nice to see a car with no orange peel in it.


----------



## Paintguy (Oct 31, 2005)

Stunning colour, great finish :thumb:

Excuse my ignorance, but are you the owner, painter, detailer, or all three?


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

he's definately the owner


----------



## Offset Detailing (May 7, 2007)

I'm the owner and detailer! 

Unfortuntley my painting skills are on photoshop and not with the gun lol!


----------



## edition_25 (Oct 7, 2007)

Not usualy a fan of body kitted cars but that looks mint. Its nicely done


----------



## Modmedia (Jul 25, 2008)

Great looking beetle!


----------



## Planet Admin (Jul 11, 2009)

That is lovely. Looks mint:thumb:


----------



## diamond_ross (Sep 15, 2007)

You know what i think bud 

Its Ross Aka Custom_corsa


----------



## Offset Detailing (May 7, 2007)

Some new pics up! Am looking for a really wet look wax if anyone recommends anything for this kind of paint. People have been recommending SN, Best In Show etc...

Taken on an iphone so not the best quality!

















Finally received some halogen lights as a present! Should have got hold of them lights ages ago! What a difference it makes to working on the car!!


----------



## monkeyboy24 (Nov 28, 2008)

stunning colour that is amazing


----------



## Offset Detailing (May 7, 2007)

Thanks, car is for sale atm! new project looming lol!


----------



## Jessop (Jun 4, 2009)

deliberate mistake there i think daryl? haha!

Paint looks real nice!

HOK is SO expensive though dare i ask how much the full house was ?


----------



## Offset Detailing (May 7, 2007)

It's only base and colour -laquer is max meyer!


----------



## Offset Detailing (May 7, 2007)

It's only base and colour -laquer is max meyer!


----------



## Cornish (Jun 20, 2008)

Not a fan of the Beetle, but that looks stunning man. Well done indeed:thumb:


----------



## ChrisST (Jul 19, 2009)

Don't know how I missed this when posted, that is fantastic.:thumb:


----------



## Escort God (Feb 23, 2009)

alright daryl

Lamb here

loving the car and especially the wheels

good luck on the sale :thumb:


----------



## Offset Detailing (May 7, 2007)

Video now up!


----------



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

ummmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm nice :thumb:


----------



## Offset Detailing (May 7, 2007)

Thanks!


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

Looks great, whats the deal with the tyres though, was the plan to have them thinner or are the width of the wheels too crazy?

The colour is stunning too.

Cheers

PaulN


----------



## Offset Detailing (May 7, 2007)

There's wider wheels on the rear than the front. Fronts are still 8.5x19's whereas the backs are 9.5's and a lower offset. As it has wider arches than a standard bug the front wheels tuck in, epscially when it's on the floor. It's my nod to the aircooled beetles than run narrowed front beams when they tuck their fronts when lowered/slammed  

An old school trick carried onto a new school car, but obviously without the beam! I used to own a '74 show car myself a good few years ago, so thought I'd bring that old look onto the New Bug with modern styled smooth mods!


----------



## klassic kustoms (Oct 26, 2009)

very nice :thumb:


----------



## Offset Detailing (May 7, 2007)

Thanks! Cool old school bug btw!


----------



## braders (Jan 7, 2010)

Stunning. bump for an old thread. Any build/painting pics?? Seen vxrMarc had detailed this recently looks great


----------



## t1mmy (Dec 9, 2006)

It looks really good.

Out of interest, where did you get the replica RSI kit from?


----------



## Offset Detailing (May 7, 2007)

That's a genuine VW kit, but modified alot! No snide b9ll9cks on this car. As far as I'm aware there's no replica RSI kits about. Only RSI'esque kits I know of are fibreglass lookalike bumpers that fit the original arches.

I drove out to Germany and back in a day with my Dad to collect it and then Xquisite modified it (smoothed sections) and the rear was redone to fit the cabriolet's rear end round the bootlid. Compare it to a original RSI and you'll see how much is different.

Wheels sold, newbies coming soon!


----------



## coopersworks (Dec 8, 2009)

Wow lovely colour and motor you have there ?)


----------



## horned yo (Feb 10, 2009)

Amazn car lad


----------



## Offset Detailing (May 7, 2007)

Thanks all!


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

Great detail and an epic paint job.

If only i could get over my hatred on new beetles (sorry).

Can't wait to see your new project.

Get a build thread up and running.


----------



## david.celica (Sep 21, 2009)

Gorgeous colour


----------



## Andy0902 (May 10, 2010)

Awesome paintwork! I love that colour, did you spray it yourself?


----------



## Offset Detailing (May 7, 2007)

Paint and bodywork by Xquisite. Thanks all!


----------



## Benn (Aug 22, 2007)

Said it before and will again, its stunning.


----------



## millz24k (Aug 13, 2008)

awesome car.

isnt this up for sale now ?


----------



## Offset Detailing (May 7, 2007)

^ car was/is for sale but only had daft offers and silly px's! I've sold the wheels that were on it, so that kind of fired up with the car again. Hopefully some made to measure wheels will be on in the next month or so!


----------



## surgemaster (Jul 5, 2006)

Didn't notice first time around  but have to say that colour really suits it.
jobs a goodn :thumb:


----------



## Offset Detailing (May 7, 2007)

Thanks!


----------



## tomelmer (Jul 16, 2008)

Wow that looks awesome matey :thumb:


----------



## Offset Detailing (May 7, 2007)

Thanks long gone now though!


----------



## NissanMan (Aug 24, 2010)

'kinell, loving the dust caps too :thumb:


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

Not my thing,but its a nice colour.


----------

